# Suche gebrauchte FM-353/ (Mitsubishi) Servoverstärker



## TobiasA (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche für meine Techniker- Abschlußprüfung eine gebrauchte FM-353 für bis zu 150€. Der Preis sagt bereits aus, dass die Baugruppe auch B-Ware sein kann (und wohl sein wird, bei >800€ Liste...), z.B. ein kaputter Eingang/ Ausgang, abgebrochene Frontklappe, Halterungsnase abgeplatzt etc.

Vielleicht hat auch einer noch FM-Stepdrive Leistungsteile?

Da man die Mitsubishi MR-J3-A / MR-J2-A Servoverstärker ebenfalls mit Takt- / Richtung ansteuern kann, bin ich auch an solchen Geräten interessiert; interessant ist dabei die ganz kleine Leistungsklasse. Bei der Abschlußprüfung handelt es sich um ein kleines Funktionsmodell einer Beladeeinrichtung mit zwei Achsen, Motorgröße ist 21- 30mm Achshöhe, dementsprechend klein sind die Motoren. Mitsubishi ist der einzige (größere) Hersteller, den ich kenne, der Servos in der Größe hat.

Ich nehme auch gerne ähnliche Sachen, vielleicht hat jemand einen Exot, wo keiner was mit anfangen kann aus irgendwelchen Anlagen ausgebaut. Sonst muss ich weiter auf eBay schauen, aber vielleicht hat ja einer was rumliegen.
Ich habe auch Interesse an Baugruppen, die ab und an mal "spinnen", z.B. sporadisch in Stop gehen.

Kontakt: Hier über das Forum, entweder als Antwort auf diesen Beitrag oder über PM, danach können Telefonnummer/ Anschrift ausgetauscht werden.

Vielen Dank schon einmal.

Ein schönes Wochenende ;-)

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## gravieren (30 Mai 2009)

Hi

Augen auf .   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280351819895&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


Ich denke, dass diese für etwa 150-160  Euro weggehen könnte.


----------



## TobiasA (31 Mai 2009)

Ich danke schon mal.

Beim letzten hatte ich Pech und habe mich kurz vor Auktionsende im Preis vertippt- weg war sie.. :roll:

Die scheinen aber öfter dort aufzutauchen, vielleicht hab' ich ja diesmal Glück.

Gruß, Tobias


----------

